# Filmkritik zu Godzilla vs. Kong: Endlich wieder großes Kino?



## Christian Fussy (16. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Filmkritik zu Godzilla vs. Kong: Endlich wieder großes Kino?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Filmkritik zu Godzilla vs. Kong: Endlich wieder großes Kino?*


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (16. Juni 2021)

Klingt nach einer ansprechenden Trash-Granate. Da bin ich ja immer mit dabei


----------



## RoteRosen (16. Juni 2021)

Hab mir den vor 2 Monaten auf MAX angeschaut und war irgendwie maßlos enttäuscht...Hab jetzt nicht wirklich viel erwartet aber selbst 5/10 Punkte wären viel zu gnädig^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Juni 2021)

Mehr als Action und Monstergekloppe erwarte ich auch gar nicht. Das hab ich schon bei King of Monsters nicht getan und wurde hervorragend unterhalten.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Juni 2021)

Eigentlich reichte es, wenn man sich sich durch den Film skippt und nur die paar Minuten Monstergekloppe anschaut, die Handlung ist völlig Banane.


----------



## Phone (16. Juni 2021)

Alle meine Kumpels gehen nicht mehr ins Kino...Die sind schon vor 2 Jahren langsam ins "Only" Streaming eingestiegen und mittlerweile kaufen die sich die Filme nur noch Digital auf D+ oder AppleTV

Es gibt bestimmt noch viele die gerne MAL ins Kino gehen  aber Corona hat den "Untergang" noch mal schwer beschleunigt und das Kino-Sterben wird dieses Jahr richtig Los gehen, da können auch einige Verschiebung der Filme nichts mehr ändern um noch mal groß im Kino abzukassieren.

Ich meine ich habe einen eigenen Computer / Spiele Raum mit Kinosesseln und Atmos Soundsystem...Wozu soll ich mir die Bratzen im Kino noch antun die labern / lachen und ihre Anrufe entgegen nehmen?

Unser Kino hat Genau 3 Monate vor Corona NEU gebaut...eröffnung war 2 Wochen vor dem ersten Lockdown...man kann sich vorstellen wie es dem Betreiber geht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2021)

Ich muss zugeben dass ich Gefallen an dieser MonsterVerse-Reihe gefunden. Abgesehen vom ersten schwachen Godzilla waren die nachfolgenden Streifen sehr spaßige Giganten-Spektakel der Extra-Klasse. Ich würde jetzt nicht extra wegen "Godzilla vs. Kong" ins Kino rennen, ihn mir aber zeitnah bestimmt auf ner blauen Scheibe ansehen.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juni 2021)

Ich fand ihn auch äußerst dämlich, aber angeblich gibt es ja schon Pläne für die Fortsetzung, die wird bestimmt deutlich besser.


----------



## schokoeis (17. Juni 2021)

"Glaubwürdiges Universum" in Filmen in denen es um Riesenechsen und Affen geht. Hahahahaha.


----------



## M4GIC (17. Juni 2021)

Ich war richtig unterwältigt. Nicht dass ich hier einen realistischen Film erwartet hätte, aber für mich passt er tonal so gar nicht zu den 3 Vorgängern. Die waren auf ihre Art doch ziemlich ernst. Dieser Film erinnert mich eher an einen Power Rangers Film. War echt enttäuscht, dass der Film sich so wenig ernst nimmt...


----------



## azraelkitan (17. Juni 2021)

In einer Welt, in der Transformers-Filme von so manchen Individuen  als die Krönung des Action-Kinos gefeiert werden *sic*, ist dieser offenkundig nur effektorientierte Film für deratiges Publikum eine intellektuelle Herausforderung... 
Ach, und in dieser Art Film nach Logikfehlern zu suchen, ist definitiv verschwendete Lebenszeit. Fazit: mich hat der Film unterhalten, als ich nebenbei meinen Rechner zusammenbaute. *nuff said*


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (17. Juni 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> "Glaubwürdiges Universum" in Filmen in denen es um Riesenechsen und Affen geht. Hahahahaha.


Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "glaubwürdig" und "realistisch". 
Auch ein The Witcher 3 ist in seiner Welt glaubwürdig. Realistisch ist es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Batze (17. Juni 2021)

Also das Gekloppe hat Spaß gemacht zuzuschauen und kommt gut rüber. Alles andere, wie im Artikel geschrieben, einfach Hirn aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also das Gekloppe hat Spaß gemacht zuzuschauen und kommt gut rüber. Alles andere, wie im Artikel geschrieben, einfach Hirn aus.


Im Grunde sollte man die Filme genauso angehen wie die japanischen Originale, die waren ja auch alles außer Kopfkino.


----------



## Batze (17. Juni 2021)

Ja, so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Cobar (17. Juni 2021)

Als große Godzilla-Fan muss ich mir auch diesen Film anschauen.
Extrem durchdachte Meisterwerke waren auch die bisherigen Filme nicht (und auch die alten Filme nicht), aber mich unterhalten sie trotzdem. Scheint bei mir irgendwie aus der Kindheit zu kommen mit so Erinnerungen wie die Filme mit Jackie Chan oder die Haudrauf-Streifen mit Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill. Sowas kann ich mir heute noch jederzeit gerne anschauen, also wird auch der neue Godzilla Film angeguckt ohne große Erwartungen daran, dass ich dabei irgendwelche Rätsel lösen muss


----------



## FalloutEffect (18. Juni 2021)

Man hätte sie zu Transformers machen sollen und Apeface und Snapdragon nennen sollen, wäre vermutlich noch abstruser, aber immerhin eine schöner Crossover mit den Transformers xD


----------



## AlBundyFan (18. Juni 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Alle meine Kumpels gehen nicht mehr ins Kino...Die sind schon vor 2 Jahren langsam ins "Only" Streaming eingestiegen und mittlerweile kaufen die sich die Filme nur noch Digital auf D+ oder AppleTV
> 
> Es gibt bestimmt noch viele die gerne MAL ins Kino gehen  aber Corona hat den "Untergang" noch mal schwer beschleunigt und das Kino-Sterben wird dieses Jahr richtig Los gehen, da können auch einige Verschiebung der Filme nichts mehr ändern um noch mal groß im Kino abzukassieren.
> 
> ...


wenn das für dich okay ist dann passt es für dich.

ich habe daheim keine leinwand mit 20x30 meter größe. und solange ich die nicht habe, ist kino ganz was anderes. das gefühl im kino kann kein noch so guter durchschnittsfernseher daheim bieten. weil er so groß sein muß, daß man die wand dahinter nicht mehr wahrnimmt.
und selbst bei meinem 160cm-bildschirm nimmt ideser max. 10-15% menes sichtfeldes ein. im kino nimmt der schirm beinahe 100% des sichtfeldes ein. d.h. nur dort kann ich wirklich einen film geniesen und ich werde auch weiterhin oft ins kino gehen.


----------

